# What was your first snowboard?



## george_4116 (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't even remember the brand. It had a big paw on the base and morrow bindings. I bought it at a pawn shop in Ocean Beach, San Diego, CA. It was wide, but it hauled ass. I sold it to a guy on my boat for more than I paid for it.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Some type of Santa Cruz board.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It was a 158 Elevation Movement that I picked up off of CL for like $50. I still have it. It's completely covered in stickers now. I still take it out occasionally. It's a lot of fun. It was a really soft cambered stick to begin with and at this point has pretty much had the camber ridden out of it. When you just feel like goofing off and doing stupid stuff, it's the stick to grab.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

A Lamar Impact 155 when I was 13. Too big and stiff.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

pretty sure mine was a 1995 K2 Hardcore, 161. 

As far as I know, my friend Jay is still riding that stick out in Tahoe - I gave it to him back in 2004 since I wasn't using it.


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

Phoenix!


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

An Ride womens board from the 90s with a lame ass picture of a dragon my cousin sharpie'd on when he was 10 and shitty ride bindings also from the 90s with broken toe ratchets. I wore running shoes on my first day...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Last season a Technine Split T adn Technine bindings. I needed a setup and Sun Diego was clearing out all their snow stuff. I actually bought it before ever going boarding. Got them new for a little over $130 so I can't complain. I am looking for a new getup this summer (or even now) though, as I have definitely outgrown it.


----------



## george_4116 (Dec 11, 2010)

I remember the brand now...it was a Barfoot 157. Damn that was a long time ago.


----------



## Flat4Wagon (Jan 23, 2011)

First setup was a Lamar snowboard with some low end K2 bindings. 

The board lasted me many years, I beat the shit out of it on school trips and backyard jumps but it held up fine. The base was incredibly slow and it was too stiff but I still had fun on it. It got me into the sport.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

2007 Volkl Summit 158 ,fun very wide cambered board, directional , setback 30mm.I still ride it from time to time and never see anyone on one, ever.
The bindings were crappy Heads that once you strapped in, you needed a knife or screwdriver to release the buckles.These were quickly replaced with some Cartels which made actual riding possible.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

a private label 159









(only pic i could find via google images)


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

It was a lust and it had a mermaid on it lol. I think it was a chicks board....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

my brother used LIbTech...a red twin tip with the shape of a violin over...any one know that model name?. I still have it.
Then a RIDE COntrol 155...for 5 years, and finally my gorgeous Arbor A-Frame 158 now.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

george_4116 said:


> I don't even remember the brand. It had a big paw on the base and morrow bindings. I bought it at a pawn shop in Ocean Beach, San Diego, CA. It was wide, but it hauled ass. I sold it to a guy on my boat for more than I paid for it.


it was most likely a Barfoot

edit: just saw your last post, lol


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Black Snow 144...


----------



## 865'boarder (Sep 17, 2010)

First board was a burton elite 155 with k2 cinch bindings. Super stiff but overall not a bad board to learn on. Rode it for 4 seasons then I got smart and decided I wanted to progress in the park and got my horrorscope FK


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Black Snow 144...


LOL I thought we weren't supposed to list 'fake' boards?

I had a Black Snow 'Legend', damn thing didn't even come with edges - you had to go to the 'Edge' to get that luxury. My dad wanted to save $20 so he bought me the one without edges which I affectionately refer to it now as the 'Cafeteria Tray' because I had about as much control with a cafeteria tray as I did with that abomination. All you could really do was point and shoot. Broke my tailbone pretty damn good on that POS. Good times.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Ride 156 Tempest, still have it to this day but havent ridden it in forever and it has never been waxed hahaha.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> It was a 158 Elevation Movement that I picked up off of CL for like $50. I still have it. It's completely covered in stickers now. I still take it out occasionally. It's a lot of fun. It was a really soft cambered stick to begin with and at this point has pretty much had the camber ridden out of it. When you just feel like goofing off and doing stupid stuff, it's the stick to grab.


on the right


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Chaos Theory said:


> LOL I thought we weren't supposed to list 'fake' boards?
> 
> I had a Black Snow 'Legend', damn thing didn't even come with edges - you had to go to the 'Edge' to get that luxury. My dad wanted to save $20 so he bought me the one without edges which I affectionately refer to it now as the 'Cafeteria Tray' because I had about as much control with a cafeteria tray as I did with that abomination. All you could really do was point and shoot. Broke my tailbone pretty damn good on that POS. Good times.


Yeah mine was the edge...that's why I consider it a "real" snowboard. After that I traded my friend a 1992 Donruss Elite Signature Series Will Clark baseball card for a 1986 burton elite with the v-tail. This was in 1992. I'm not sure which is worth more money now.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Butron Elite 150 circa 1988.










It was hard finding ski resorts to let me ride back then...I remember it being the first year my local bump allowed it.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rossignol Sly with Drake F50 bindings.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Old Santa Cruz model, forget which one.


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

2004 Forum Bjorn Leine's with their old channel system, some Drake F-70 dark horse bindings, and Northwave Freedom boots... ahhhh the memories!


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

some old cheap morrow board with burton bindings. it actually treated me pretty good i linked my first turn on that board


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ride Havoc


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

Rossignol The Core, 167(christ it was like a concrete slab). Don't remember the manufactured year since I got it used. Some generic looking bindings and Rossi boots a size too big for me lol.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

First one for me was a '96 K2 Dart. I got it from the old K2 factory on Vashon Island cause my friends brother-in-law worked there. I got some Clicker boots and bindings to go with it. This board was a bitch for me to learn on. It was a 167, stiff as hell, and narrow like no other. I'm 6'3" and I have size 13 feet. This board was not made for me. My buddy took the Fat Bob that I should have had cause it was a shorter board and he was a shorter person. Man, I remember being pissed at my buddy everytime we would ride cause he couldn't even get that board down the hill and I was doing Mach 5 on a board I had no business being on. Ahh, the memories.


----------



## zacm (Nov 4, 2009)

157 Gnu Carbon Highbeam
157 Gnu Street Series
152 Gnu Street Series
155 DC PBJ
154 Gnu Street Series BTX

When i was 14 i picked up my first board and I have rode almost every single popular brand board and I always seem to put my money on Gnu...my first board i didnt know anything about snowboarding, i only payed $200 for my board so i though it was crappy but my dad knew a guy who was a wholesaler...didnt really clue in that my board was any good until i started buying magazines and seeing my board in photos, might just be brand loyalty or maybe they build solid boards  they are still a rider company so i can live with my choices. next year looking at adding the devus walsh pro model DC to my collection.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Does taking the trucks off your skateboard count? 
This was the first board I bought, cost me $250 and about 6 weeks of putting money down on layaway back in 91. Although mine was used and cut down to a new school shape and I covered it up with skate stickers. I remember it was a pain in the ass to adjust my stance because the board was set up for regular foot, and the shop wanted to charge $2.50 per hole to drill out new holes for a goofy stance even after I had just paid the most money for anything in my life at the time. I think I actually said fuck that and never came back to that crappy store.


----------



## YoBrian (Jan 24, 2011)

Some GNU with an elephant on it. I think it was a Temple Cummins but I could be wrong.
Preston bindings and some Skechers boots. Yes, they had boots before.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey, I remember that Kemper! Yes, cool! Mine was a 1991 Burton Air 6, with 3-strap bindings. I started in LaCrosse pac boots, which was pretty normal at the time. That was my senior year in high school. I was the only snowboarder in the student body and first ever in the "ski club".  Pics from same and subsequent years, breaking new ground.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Ha cool, I totally remember that Burton air, my neighbor still has one in his basement.


----------



## crimsonfox (Jan 18, 2011)

1st - 1995 Burton Contact - It was green. The tail broke after a couple days riding.
2nd - late 90s k2 - Not sure of the model, picked it up used. Rode it until it was stolen in 2000.
3rd - Kemper Upland - Got it cheap rode the heck out of it. Too much chatter once I got better.
Current - 2008 K2 Podium


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

This is the 1st one I owned, got it for Christmas 1991. Rode it Christmas day Steven's Pass! My mom was pissed I didn't spend Christmas with her.


----------



## looboo (Jan 22, 2011)

Bought a Quiksilver Daggers 150 last year (slightly too small) for about $130. The board performs surprisingly well, though it's a bit stiff. Learning to turn on it was a pain, but now it rips up the mountain


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Grasschopper said:


> Butron Elite 150 circa 1988.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God those things were tanks!


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> God those things were tanks!


I wish I still had it...I'm sure it is worth more than my MC Kink. I'm trying to figure out how I bought all of the boards I had back then. Man I miss the 93 Brushie.


----------



## KJ101 (Jan 24, 2020)

]















I've still got my Lust board ... do you know much about the brand? Got mine in Australia Circa 2000. Do they make them anymore?


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

Burton Canyon 158. Bought used. It had the sharpest stomp pad I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

First board was a Vision Millenium 147cm. Dad bought it for me for Christmas. Loaded up with Lamar bindings and Type-A boots. Learned to ride on that in about 99. Finally upgraded to a 2001 Burton Seven which I still have and is in excellent shape!


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Rome Anthem 161 from 2006. When I took it into a snowboard shop 4 years ago to buy a new board - all the staff were amazed at the amount of camber on it (10mm)


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

2008 Burton Clash bought on craigslist for 100 bucks with bindings, it sucked lol


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

1988 k2
Dan Donnelly pro.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I just started a few years ago, so mine isn't very exciting. Gnu 11up that I got off ebay for $82 shipped, I think. Despite having several other/newer boards now, I still ride it a decent amount. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Seriously can’t remember the first. I think it was a kemper or something. Second was a burton brushie which I still have.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Morrow Lithium. I think Morrow had pretty much gone to shit by that point. It was stiff, it was directional, but it was more fun than I would have thought possible.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Salomon Forecast, forget which year. had a camera graphic somewhere on it. Then a GNU Carbon High Beam MTX, one of the early Magnetraction boards around 2008.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Used Nitro Pyro from 1994 or something. Asym twin. 12 metre sidecut on the toeside!!


----------



## steveM70 (Jan 26, 2020)

Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Aliens 156cm with crappy Burton 1st gen step in bindings circa 1998 in SE Alaska. 
Gave it to my bother in law to ride a few years ago. He needed a new board. Hah. Kinda wish I kept it. He is riding it lots though.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Mine I still have. It's a 163W OSin circa 1998.

27cm waist width full camber, 9.5m sidecut radius. The marketing on the board says "wood core!" and based on the weight and flex of it that wood is oak. Way stiffer than my Mullair which is the next stiffest board I own.

I was 160lbs when I learned to ride on this thing. This puts newer boards into perspective for me.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Kevington said:


> Used Nitro Pyro from 1994 or something. Asym twin. 12 metre sidecut on the toeside!!
> View attachment 152348
> 
> 
> View attachment 152347


That's cool. Seems like a lot of the 'new' ideas in board design are actually just rehashed and refined old ideas.


drblast said:


> Mine I still have. It's a 163W OSin circa 1998.
> 
> 27cm waist width full camber, 9.5m sidecut radius. The marketing on the board says "wood core!" and based on the weight and flex of it that wood is oak. Way stiffer than my Mullair which is the next stiffest board I own.
> 
> I was 160lbs when I learned to ride on this thing. This puts newer boards into perspective for me.


Ha ha I'm imagining all the stance width weenies crying their eyes out.


I still have my '08 Custom and it rides pretty nicely. I'm sure though that the base edge wasn't reset after I had the base ground because its catchy as fuck.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> That's cool. Seems like a lot of the 'new' ideas in board design are actually just rehashed and refined old ideas. Ha ha I'm imagining all the stance width weenies crying their eyes out.


Yeah, I guess construction has improved as most boards were planks in the 90's but the shapes have mostly been done before. The new angular style (Warpig, 2020 Flagship,etc) maybe not but I think there's a reason for that : )

I was looking at my old Burton Johan Olofsson from 1998 or 1999 and nose definitely starts before the contact points. It would seem early rise/rocker in the nose has been around for a while too.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

NWBoarder said:


> First one for me was a '96 K2 Dart. I got it from the old K2 factory on Vashon Island cause my friends brother-in-law worked there. I got some Clicker boots and bindings to go with it. This board was a bitch for me to learn on. It was a 167, stiff as hell, and narrow like no other. I'm 6'3" and I have size 13 feet. This board was not made for me. My buddy took the Fat Bob that I should have had cause it was a shorter board and he was a shorter person. Man, I remember being pissed at my buddy everytime we would ride cause he couldn't even get that board down the hill and I was doing Mach 5 on a board I had no business being on. Ahh, the memories.


I have a K2 Dart been wondering just how old it really is. Looks like late 90’s wow and she’s still going.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Purple Burton Chopper with an orange head that had green brains and a giant fork stuck in it on the base. Boards were so much cooler when I was a kid!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Kevington said:


> Yeah, I guess construction has improved as most boards were planks in the 90's but the shapes have mostly been done before. The new angular style (Warpig, 2020 Flagship,etc) maybe not but I think there's a reason for that : )
> 
> I was looking at my old Burton Johan Olofsson from 1998 or 1999 and nose definitely starts before the contact points. It would seem early rise/rocker in the nose has been around for a while too.


Are you talking about this?

Cause that too has been done many times.
I had a Funky that was flat at the front contact points then got increasingly convex until the tail where it was crazy round.
Also have a Hooger Booger Blaster 159 that has "Dual Camber" which in just like Never Summer profile CRC but the center rocker is still higher similar to lib-Tech's C3. 
So it still has the big curves like NS but it's still camber, barely, but it does rock back & forth like a NS 
And it's an asym.
Even lib-tech does have a C3 asym
It's from 1992

TT


----------



## sabreindian (Jun 7, 2018)

K2 Comet 157 back in 1998, yeah I am close to 50 and still ride (but took a dozen year break in between for kids). Still have the board, solidly made 2nd board was some Rossignol which I stil have as well. Just bought me a Jones Frontier and I love it.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

2002 Burton Canyon. The stance was narrow, and I rode that thing for way too long. It never died though. My second board was a smaller Rossignol One MagTek that I broke within a season.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Sad and happy I got into snowboarding "late" in life!

Salomon First Call 162


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Burton Elite 145. I have no pictures of it that I can find. Big nose with taper to a swallow-tail.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Thing was a tank. And just looking at those bindings hurts my feet. And I wish I still had it. Traded it for a bag of weed.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

5150 Covert 163, circa 2006. In retrospect it was a piece of junk, but screw it I didn't know any better.

First high performance board was a year or two later, Ride Decade 160. Also the first board I ever broke lol. Jumped a roller blind during low tide and bent the edge pretty good.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I bought a Lib Tech TRS 162 which had the mounting holes drilled incorrectly. Got my money back and went for a Never Summer SL 161 which served me well. Still have it


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I bought a used signal omni 156cm from 2010 when I started riding last season. I'm a noob but got in a ton of days on the snow. Use that board as a rock board now.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

timmytard said:


> Are you talking about this?
> 
> Cause that too has been done many times.
> I had a Funky that was flat at the front contact points then got increasingly convex until the tail where it was crazy round.
> ...


Nah, the base is fully flat but it has rocker in the nose. Not much but the camber deflects 5-10cm before the contact points. Maybe Burton boards have always been like that? I looked at a Free Thinker and Custom in a shop recently and they are the same even though marketed as full camber. It got me thinking and the only deck I could find in the shop with camber right to the contact points was a Rome Mod. 

I remember Morrow had that spoon nose going on. Think they even had a board called the Spoon?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

First board was a 2nd hand Burton Performer elite, I reckon it was 140/45 or something similar. I remember it was so heavy, bought it in Wagga Wagga around 1994 for day trips out to Mt Selwyn........Sad to hear Mt Selwyn resort was burnt down during the latest bushfires, I know many here in Aus would've cut their teeth there. I still remember first learning the T-Bars


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Nitro Fabien Roher Pro model 156...I think it was a 2000.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Black Snow Edge...approximately 1988





Not mine (just found it using Google), but looks exactly like mine did


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Crusty said:


> Thing was a tank. And just looking at those bindings hurts my feet. And I wish I still had it. Traded it for a bag of weed.



Oh my lord haha.

You see that guy in your pic there
I know that guy, his name is Kurt Heine.
He was a pro with Kemper in the 80's
He just resigned with Kemper last year when they made their comeback.

And he just got his very first pro model deck haha @ 50+ years of age.

TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

First board was a '93 F2 Delaney X-Ray M (152ish). It was a monster... it sure was riding me and not vice versa. But still way better than skis 








Hate that I don't have it anymore, and for whatever reason, all CL adds I find are always in Australia [emoji85]. Can only recommend to younger folks to keep your 1st board. One day, when nostalgia hits, you would wish you'd kept it .


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

My very first was a 93/94 Never Summer twin that did not have a model name yet, according to @The Chairman. Can't even find pictures of it anywhere. 

At about the same time I owned this toy, a Killer Loop Trick 2. Unlike it's namesake, it liked to straightline green and blue runs more than pop tricks. The two white lines going down the length of the board was actually semi transparent when seen from the base. Those rental style tip protectors are factory stock. 










For some reason this only occasionally shows up in Russia, as is the pic above taken from an illegible Russian listing. 

Wish I'd hung on to my first boards, too.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

robotfood99 said:


> My very first was a 93/94 Never Summer twin that did not have a model name yet, according to @The Chairman. Can't even find pictures of it anywhere.
> 
> At about the same time I owned this toy, a Killer Loop Trick 2. Unlike it's namesake, it liked to straightline green and blue runs more than pop tricks. The two white lines going down the length of the board was actually semi transparent when seen from the base. Those rental style tip protectors are factory stock.
> 
> ...


The only pics I found of mine were from a Russian site too. I actually do still have mine though, in my garage....in Florida with eight other boards


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Can't find a good photo online, but my first 'real' board from a major manufacturer was a Sims Enduro 158. Looked like this one, but was still white, not yellowed like the one in the photo, haha. I had the Revolver boots and Sims bindings (can't remember the model, but they had the 'gas pedals') as well.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Just found some old photos including one with the first snowboard I ever owned, probably early 90's this was taken. And that's not me 😂

Burton Performer Elite 140 - sadly I probably dumped it in a dumpster many years ago.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Morrow Rail, ~1995 from Kleins All Sports in Utica, NY ... ridden at the Parkway Val Bialis ski center

That year I also met my first serious girlfriend on the shred hill. She was a skier, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm glad this thread exists, it reminded me to go get my first board tuned so I can ride it this season.

It's kind of a beast so maybe I'll enjoy the hell out of it now.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

drblast said:


> I'm glad this thread exists, it reminded me to go get my first board tuned so I can ride it this season.
> 
> It's kind of a beast so maybe I'll enjoy the hell out of it now.


Still riding mine too, though I only started riding 4 years ago so it isn't that old, 2011ish I think. [emoji23]

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

drblast said:


> I'm glad this thread exists, it reminded me to go get my first board tuned so I can ride it this season.
> 
> It's kind of a beast so maybe I'll enjoy the hell out of it now.


Yeah but what is it? Lol

TT


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

timmytard said:


> Yeah but what is it? Lol
> 
> TT


Check page 3 :-D It's the O-Sin from the late 90's.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

First two years, I just used friends and rental boards. In 1996 I bought Sims board, I forgot the model name.
I have 0 memories how this thing was even riding 

Good old forgotten times, when the number of stickers represented your dedication to snowboarding


----------

